# Unterschiede zwichen Rm7 und 9 und RMX



## Pulvertoastmann (14. April 2008)

HI also meine frage ist in welcher hinsicht unterscheiden sich die drei Modelle rm7 rm9 und rmx vom rahmen und schwinge her?

oder giebt es keine großen unterschiede ?

Danke 

Mfg Neumann


----------



## iNSANE! (15. April 2008)

Ich sag jetzt mal nix...*puh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2008)

Technik ist die Gleiche. Trust Link
Geometrie, Farbe, Designe des Rahmes, Gewicht, und Haltbarkeit ist anders. Ach und der Federweg


----------



## Pulvertoastmann (15. April 2008)

Danke


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Technik ist die Gleiche. Trust Link



[KLUGSCHEISSMODE/ON] Thrust Link = Druckstrebe, Trust Link = Vertrauensstrebe  Gut, ich vertraue dem RMX schon irgendwie  
[KLUGSCHEISSMODE/OFF]


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. April 2008)

ja ja 
ich gebs ja zu


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (16. April 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt mal nix...*puh*



Ich habs mir grad noch verkniffen, aber Du musstest ja...


----------



## santacruza (16. April 2008)

seh dir einfach mal bilder vom rm7,9 und rmx an. solltest eigentlich auf die gröbsten unterschiede von selber kommen


----------

